# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Клавиатура usb

## Микола

Нужен совет есть клава usb  и есть шнур от обычной клавы
ИИ можно поменять шнур usb на обычный.:confused: кол-во проводов на обоих шнурах 4 (как я понемаю питание и связь)

----------


## Cheechako

Если посмотреть http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/usb_ps2_mouse.shtml (или http://razzgon.nm.ru/pages/ps2mouse.htm, http://bc-avrora.ucoz.ua/publ/usb_na_ps_2/10-1-0-550 etc), то вроде всё просто (правда, есть слухи - см, например http://www.ixbt.com/peripheral/maxxtro-uaps12.shtml, что не все USB-клавиатуры поддерживают работу через PS/2 :confused:).

----------


## Микола

Спасибо излвлек вывод пока сап не попробуешь не получится отпишусь позже. если будет на чем писать

----------


## Микола

Ну работает не то и не другое(но хоть не згорело и то хорошо);)

----------


## Cheechako

Значит, не судьба. По идее, всё должно поддерживаться - тем более, что сейчас вроде как стало модным делать системные платы с одним разъемом PS/2.

----------

